# Nigerian bucks rut?



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Do Nigerian bucks often smell less strongly late spring and summer?

Prince STANK all through his first fall and winter. (He just had his first birthday in March) And now, meh, he doesn't smell at all unless I'm right up in his face checking eyelids or something. He's also less, um, driven now. He looks anatomically normal, not like his testicles are shrinking or anything. He still gets excited when the girls start butting heads, but it isn't as violent of a pursuit. I was all geared up to always have a stinky buck year-round because everyone always told me Nigerians are year-round breeders. If the constant stink isn't true, huzzah! I'd love a break from the stink! He LOVES to cuddle....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They definitely have an off season just like other breeds, though it sometimes isn't very pronounced.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Ok. I'll count myself lucky and hope it stays this way as he gets older and stinkier.


----------



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a Nigerian dwarf buck too and he was stinky last fall. He doesn't smell that bad now. Before we got him I had heard alot of horror stories about bucks going crazy and being a pain in the ass. He's been a good buck for us though.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Mine seemed a little rutty but this week he's chilled some. Last week it was full of peeing on his own legs, sticking his face in it, ramming posts, and he tried to hump me, the other goat, a cat and one grandpa.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow. What a buck. 

My buck has never actually tried humping anyone except his does. So far...


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

aka Possum Peen - hes always horny. lol


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

My ND buck doesn't smell quite as bad in the spring/summer months, but he still urinates on himself. He definitely didn't smell as bad as a yearling, but now that he's 4, the smell tends to stick around I'm planning to give him a bath, and a good shave soon, and hopefully this will help! Still, I couldn't ask for a better behaved buck, and he's out of great lines, so I wouldn't trade him for the world


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ETgoatygirl said:


> My ND buck doesn't smell quite as bad in the spring/summer months, but he still urinates on himself. He definitely didn't smell as bad as a yearling, but now that he's 4, the smell tends to stick around I'm planning to give him a bath, and a good shave soon, and hopefully this will help! Still, I couldn't ask for a better behaved buck, and he's out of great lines, so I wouldn't trade him for the world


mine doesnt stink too bad around the spring/summer either


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL mine isnt papered or anything but him and Bonnie are my first goats. Shes full blood Pygmy but he's a blue eyed hybrid..I love him hes a typical buckling but still my boy.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

My fainter smelled horrible all fall and winter! We had him neutered this spring and I cannot believe the difference. He has however found other ways to get filthy, it’s like he misses being smelly!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Stankier the buck the more the gals like him..lol...kinda weird to me..lol


----------

